# Case 680e Backhoe Parking Brake Prob



## Doc13 (Jun 12, 2011)

I have a 680e that has problems moving in reverse. The parking brake appears to be having problems releasing.

Any thoughts on the cause? Is there a way to disable the parking brake?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Doc! I worked for a fella who had a case and his E brake locked up, and he wound up selling it. Unsure if it was an expense issue or what. Have you attempted to locate a manual?


----------



## Doc13 (Jun 12, 2011)

I found the problem to be the parking brake valve. After installing an aftermarket valve, all is good.


----------

